# Bootbares Image erzeugen



## Peter Klein (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich erstelle IMages  von Cd s immer mittels

cat /dev/cdrom > /pfad/dateiname.iso

Nun meine Frage, wie lann ich denn bootbare Images erzeugen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Mai 2007)

Also wenn die CD die Du kopierst bootbar ist dann wird dies auch im Image uebernommen.
Wenn nicht wirst Du wohl das ISO-File auspacken muessen und ein neues erstellen, eben mit einem Boot-Image. Das geht ueber mkisofs, duerfte aber auch in so ziemlich jedes Brenn-GUI, wie z.B. K3B, integriert sein.


----------



## Peter Klein (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo Dennis

Danke Dir für die Antwort. Das Problem das ich habe ist, das ich mein Windows nicht über den VMWare Server zum laufen bekomme.

Habe den Inhalt meiner XP CD damals auf ne DVD kopiert. Liegt es vllt daran das es nicht funktioniert?

Deshalb versuchte ich es mit nem Image das ich erstellt habe.Nur es klappte auch mit diesem nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Mai 2007)

Hast Du einfach nur die Daten der CD auf DVD kopiert?
Dann wird es wohl nicht klappen koennen.
Diese Daten jedoch bootbar zu machen duerfte auch nicht einfach sein, denn Du wirst dafuer auch das richtige Boot-Image benoetigen, eben das das auch auf der XP-CD drauf ist.
Ich denke nicht, dass Du da einfach irgendein Boot-Image nutzen kannst.


----------



## Peter Klein (26. Mai 2007)

Ich kopiere mir eigentlich alles mögliche aus Sicherheitsgründen auf ne Platte. So auch die Windows CD damals.
Und habe den Inhalt dann gebrannt. Sollte ja eigentlich bootbar sein.

Werde gucken das ich in meinem CD Wirrwarr die Original CD finde und versuche es mit der.
 Wenn nur das Problem mit der Bequemlichkeit manchmal nicht wäre


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Mai 2007)

Darum speichere ich Sicherheitskopien von CDs immer als Image-Dateien ab, da brauch ich mir dann keine Sorgen machen ob ich was vergessen habe.
Und so ein Image ist auch nicht groesser als eben die Daten die auf der CD sind.
Zusaetzlich hat man den Vorteil, dass man eben nur ein paar Dateien auf so einer DVD hat, diese namentlich einfach zu erkennen sind (wenn man seine Images sinnvoll benennt) und eben direkt auf CD gebrannt werden koennen wenn man sie dann mal braucht.

Und wenn Du CDs per cat erstellst, wie im ersten Post beschrieben, ist auch alles mit drin, Du hast dann ein vollwertiges ISO-Image.

Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass Du bei Deiner Windows-CD scheinbar nicht so vorgegangen bist.


----------



## Peter Klein (26. Mai 2007)

Das ist richtig, werde ich mir aber auch mal angewöhnen, wenn ich mal so drüber nachdenke.

Werd dann mal schauen ob ich das noch in diesem Jahrhundert hinbekomme mit nem virtuellen Windoof.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Verstehe ich es richtig?
Dein Problem ist dass Du eine Windows CD hast die nicht bootfähig ist?

Dann hilft eine Suche nach "Slipstreaming", denn in diesen Anleitungen wird i.d.R. nicht nur das einbinden eines ServicePack/Patch erklärt, sondern auch wie man anschliessend eine bootfähige CD brennen kann.

ZDNet z.b. hat ein eine ganz gute Anleitung, ab Seite 5 werden dann auch die Schritte für Nero erklärt und man bekommt dort das nötige Bootimage.
Lässt sich aber sicherlich auch auf andere Brennprogramme anwenden.

Was die DVD angeht: getestet habe ich es nicht, aber eigentlich müsste es genauso funktionieren wie mit einer CD (nur halt mit mehr Platz  ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Peter Klein (31. Mai 2007)

Hey,

danke erst mal für die Info.
Ja hast Du richtig verstanden, wobei ich meine Originale CD am Wochenende wieder bekomme, sobald ich in die Heimat fahre.

Aber ich werd es mal so versuchen wie in dem Link beschrieben.

Peter


----------



## AnubisKaNi (8. August 2007)

Also wenn de deine Original wieder hast... empfehl ich dir den "XP-iso-Builder"  einfach laufwerk einbinden und sogar patches, service Packs etc. der Image-Datei hinzufügen für besten Komfort später nach der XP Installation =)

Der Thread ist zwar schon alt..aber nur zu INfo dass das Tool gut ist =) 

Mfg Anubis


----------

